# Does Scott Skiles ever smile?



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is the only picture I could find of Skiles smiling... From nba.com/bulls of course.










There's lots of pictures like these, though:










Well, there is this one:










But by far, most look like this:










Or this:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How about Phil Jackson?














































Must be something to that zen thing.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like he's doing his best Vito Corleone immitation here. "Let me make you an offer you can't refuse!"


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

In searching for those, I found this. No idea why.















:whoknows:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stan Van Gundy


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The makings of one are seeping out there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> The makings of one are seeping out there.


Someone forgot to say "cheeseburger"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pat Riley













































(He speaks italian... hand gestures)


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

You know, when Pax was playing, you never saw him smiling on court except when they won a playoff series. It's all game face stuff. MJ smiled on court, but it was a killer smile.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> You know, when Pax was playing, you never saw him smiling on court except when they won a playoff series. It's all game face stuff. MJ smiled on court, but it was a killer smile.


Magic was known for his smile, too.

It's just that with all the cameras pointed at the players and coaches during the games, practices, and post game news conferences, surely someone would get a picture with a smile in it..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I was able to find a picture of Kirk Hinrich smiling:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. i'll play.


kirk and luol smiling.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ok. i'll play.
> 
> 
> kirk and luol smiling.


They was looking at Kay sittin' in the front row.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

And that is how you score a $60M contract.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Magic was known for his smile, too.
> 
> It's just that with all the cameras pointed at the players and coaches during the games, practices, and post game news conferences, surely someone would get a picture with a smile in it..


Those are all GM pics. There's something about being a GM which means you can smile. Like thinking it's Scott's job to figure out who gets all the minutes! That'll keep him from smiling!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I was able to find a picture of Kirk Hinrich smiling:



sorry. your attempt at a frodo joke didn't work. better luck next time.

:|


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> Those are all GM pics. There's something about being a GM which means you can smile. Like thinking it's Scott's job to figure out who gets all the minutes! That'll keep him from smiling!


Well, Pax was a fringe kind of player, so there aren't more than a handful of photos of him in uniform that I could find; most of those with him focused on taking a shot or something.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> sorry. your attempt at a frodo joke didn't work. better luck next time.
> 
> :|


Frodo? I always thought it was this guy:










He's not smiling either!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

You know who never frowns? Terry Stotts. He always wears a smile on his face.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> :laugh:



That is caption contest fare.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> This is the only picture I could find of Skiles smiling... From nba.com/bulls of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldnt you be miserable if you looked like him? Wouldnt you be miserable if you have to fight the good fight all the time? Thats why he doesnt smile. Just a miserable person who I am sure, might be respected, but not well liked by the people around him all the time. His dog probably doesnt like him either.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> Wouldnt you be miserable if you looked like him?


I think that saying something like that seriously, on the internet or in person, is pretty low class.



> Just a miserable person who I am sure, might be respected, but not well liked by the people around him all the time. His dog probably doesnt like him either.


I think his players are pretty fond of him. The Orlando coach called him one of his favorites. Paxson likes him...Larry Brown likes him...Isaiah wanted to hire him.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> And that is how you score a $60M contract.



:biggrin: I love that photo. He looks like a little kid.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

jimmy said:


> :biggrin: I love that photo. He looks like a little kid.



He's got some hops too.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm not so concerned about Skiles smile as I am about the Gene Keady comb over.

Skiles should invest some of his contract money in a hair transplant


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Speaking of great photos....













I'm sorry if this is a little off topic, but it's the greatest Bulls photo ever.

:banana:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

ztect said:


> I'm not so concerned about Skiles smile as I am about the Gene Keady comb over.
> 
> Skiles should invest some of his contract money in a hair transplant


Yeah, Keady sprang to my mind too. That ain't a good thing. :no:

Or just admit what the world already knows - you're bald. Cut it short, be careful in the sun, and have a nice day.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Yeah, Keady sprang to my mind too. That ain't a good thing. :no:
> 
> Or just admit what the world already knows - you're bald. Cut it short, be careful in the sun, and have a nice day.


Should I bump the "Should Scott Skiles Shave His Head" thread?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Uh oh


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Uh oh


You can almost see steam/smoke coming out his ears.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I hear Skiles only smiles when someone slowly rubs his bald head.

He closes his eyes and purrs like a kitten.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Uh oh


Really. This picture needs a caption.

*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman (R. Lee Ermey):* I am Gunnery Sergeant Hartman, your senior drill instructor. From now on you will speak only when spoken to, and the first and last words out of your filthy sewers will be sir. Do you maggots understand that?
*Recruits:* Sir, yes sir!
*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman:* Bull**** I can't hear you. Sound off like you got a pair.
*Recruits:* SIR, YES SIR!
*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman:* If you ladies leave my island, if you survive recruit training, you will be a weapon. You will be a minister of death praying for war. But until that day you are pukes. You are the lowest form of life on Earth. You are not even human ****ing beings. You are nothing but unorganized grabastic pieces of amphibian ****. Because I am hard you will not like me. But the more you hate me the more you will learn. I am hard but I am fair. There is no racial bigotry here. I do not look down on ******s, *****s, ***s or greasers. Here you are all equally worthless. And my orders are to weed out all non-hackers who do not pack the gear to serve in my beloved Corps. Do you maggots understand that?
*Recruits:* Sir, yes sir!
*Gunnery Sergeant Hartman:* Bull**** I can't hear you.
*Recruits:* SIR, YES SIR!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Should I bump the "Should Scott Skiles Shave His Head" thread?


Is there ever a _bad_ time to do that?


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

You want to see this type of thing on the court?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

what the


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Zeb said:


> You want to see this type of thing on the court?


Gilbert Arenas and Antawn Jamison star in the Golden Globe nominated film "Brokeback Mountain".


----------

